#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laos Passport Uk

## navydoubs1977

hi guys anyone know how my misses can get a new laos passport in the uk. who delas with that. there is no laos embassy??

----------


## DrB0b

Nearest Laos Embassy to you is in Paris.

Ambassade de la Republique Democratique Populaire Lao 
74 Avenue Raymond Poincar&#233; 
75116 
Paris 
France 
Tel: +33 7 30 97 31 53
Fax: +33 1 47 27 57 89

----------


## lom

learn to google..

Laos Embassy Laos Information about Visa by Laos tour operator in Laos and Vientiane.

----------


## Spin

Lao Embassy in United Kingdom 

Add: Victoria Road 12-14, London W8-5rd, UK
Tel: 93 71 912
Fax: 93 76 108
Code: 00-44-171

----------


## DrB0b

^That's been closed since the 80's, hasn't it, or is it a new one? The telephone code is pretty ancient. According to Country Profiles*Foreign & Commonwealth Office Laos the Thai embassy can help with some Laotian Consular issues but it doesn't say which issues.

----------


## lom

You may be right that it's old info.
Countries without embassy do at least use to have a consulate..
But Engerland is prolly a too small country to have a Laos representation  :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## navydoubs1977

yeah that one is closed, the french one faxxed a form over to me so its ok at mo. cheers for the help guys

----------


## beachbum05

Hi, I am in the same situation as you,  my husbound is from Laos and will need to renew his passport.  Did you manage to get a new one at the embassy in paris?  was it easy?

----------

